# Need some help



## The Robot Cow (Aug 7, 2011)

I was running the Liberty rom on my droid r2d2 so i decided that i wanted to try out Cm7 and i downloaded the latest nightly from the cm website. I go into the bootstrap recovery i wipe the data and install the cm7 nightly and it installed just fine. But when i reboot my phone i can't get past the red motorola M logo. I can get into the stock android recovery but is there a way i can get back into bootstrap recovery?
If im correct i soft bricked my phone?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, you have to sbf back. Dont use the "official" builds, use RevNumbers nightlies instead. Theyre in Jrummy's Rom Tool Box.


----------



## The Robot Cow (Aug 7, 2011)

I had revnumbers cm7 build at first but the date of the official nightly was newer so i went with that. Now i know not to use them thanks. How do i get my d2 into bootloader mode?

Edit* Is it safe to use the d2 sbf?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

hold up on keyboard. Yes it is.


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

Edit nvm ignore this post


----------



## The Robot Cow (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks alot, i really appreciate it.


----------

